# Hilfe bei ausgeblichenem Foto



## Maya-8 (24. September 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein wirklich stark ausgeblichenes Foto gefunden welches nur am Rand noch Farbe zu haben scheint, nach dem Einscannen allerdings einen merkwürdigen Grünstich zeigt.

Was kann man aus dem Foto noch machen ?

Was wäre die beste und einfachste Möglichkeit ?


MfG


----------



## smileyml (25. September 2012)

Hallo,
den Grünstich kann man relativ gut entfernen und dabei sogar insgesamt ein wenig die Farben wiederherstellen. Ich bin wie folgt vorgegangen:

1. Mit Hilfe der Graditionskurven (Bild / Anpassen / Gradationskurven) den Farbstich entfernen.
1a. Dabei mit der kleinen weiß gefüllten Pipette den Weißpunkt festlegen. Dazu an die hellste Stelle (Tuch der linken Personl) im Bild klicken.
1b. Mit der schwarz gefüllten Pipette den Schwarzpunkt festlegen. Die dunkle Stelle habe ich auf der linken Anzugseite beim mittleren Mann gewählt.

2. Mit der Farbbalance versuchen die Farben etwas zu normalisieren und etwaige kleine Farbatichigkeiten ausgleichen. Vorwiegend ist ein Rotstich jetzt im Bild. Daher den ersten Regler (Cyan-Rot) in Richtung Cyan schieben – bei mir mit einem wert von -30.
2a. Den Magenta-Grün Regler habe ich 10 in Richtung Grün bewegt.
2b. Um dem Bild etwas Grünstichigkeit zu nehmen, habe ich den dritten Regler (Gelb-Blau) 20 in Richtung Blau bewegt.

Ergebnis:



Natürlich kannst du das auch nach eignenen Wünschen und Vorstellungen anders entscheiden.
Im Anhang eine Vorschau und die entsprechende PSD zum Nachsehen.

Grüße Marco


Und am Ende noch zwei Links, die ein ähnliches Problem behandeln:
• starken Rotstich entfernen: http://www.tutorials.de/photoshop/197205-starken-rotstich-entfernen.html
• Farbstich entfernen: http://www.tutorials.de/photoshop/370781-farbebene-entfernen-farbstich-farbe-subtrahieren.html


----------

